# طرق ازالة المطاط والاصباغ من الارصفة والطرق



## صادق صاحب (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو مساعدتي في توضيح الطرق والمواد والمعدات اللازمة لازالة (الربر) او المطاط المستخدم( الفواصل المطاطية ) في الطرق الاسفلتية والكزنكريتية وكذلك المواد الكميائية التي تساعد على ازالة الاصباغ على الطرق مع كل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

إسبريه الشعر


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

إاسبريه الشعر


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

إسبريه الشعر اا


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

بالحرارة


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

بالرمل


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

بالحرارة


----------

